# Ruff !  Ruff !  Ruff !  Iver Johnson Sidewalk Bike...



## Handyman (Nov 6, 2019)

A friend of mine recently found this rough looking Iver Johnson Sidewalk bike at a local yardsale, and knowing I collect Ivers, he picked it up for me.  It is, however, an interesting little thing with the “Lovell” style chainring, looks like the remains of a TOC seat, and even a coaster brake!  A little too “Ruff” for me so It will most likely be for sale at the next “Fitchburg Rides” swap meet.  
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh but that's Soooo cute!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 6, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Oh but that's Soooo cute!!



Yeah, you rarely come across these little Iver bicycles in any condition.

Dave


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 8, 2019)

Here is my smallest Iver


----------

